# black hardcore XL pro class design bars



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 18, 2011)

Just bought a bike that has these handlebars on it. Can't even find a mention of them searching. Can't even tell what kind of bike they go on. Were on a 68 Schwinn.  Thanks for any info.


----------

